# Elektronikas pamati >  Sprieguma paaugstināšana Makgaivera gaumē

## Velko

> tieši tapēc es piedāvāju visiem draudzigi doties uz topiku iesācējs un katram uzzīmēt vai iepostēt pa shēmiņai


 Nu, tad atsaukšos uz uzaicinājumu  :: 

Problēma: lai "iedarbinātu" gaismas diodi nepieciešams spriegums sākot no 2V (sarkanajām un zaļajām) vai kādiem 3.6V (zilajām un baltajām). Ko darīt, ja gribam darbināt no 1.5V (viena "pirkstiņa")? Acīmredzot - kautkādā veidā jāpaaugstina spriegums. Tad nu ņemsim talkā šādu shēmiņu:[attachment=2:2fqidde4]mcguyver.png[/attachment:2fqidde4]
Tātad, šādas detaļas:
* tranzistors, manā gadījumā BC547
* rezistors, 1K
* kondensators, 2nF
* pats LEDs, kuru "jāiedarbina"
* spole ar 2 vijumiem, apraksts zemāk
* baterija, protams

Sameistaroju to visu kopā "Makgaivera stilā" - sanāca šāda uzparikte:[attachment=1:2fqidde4]IMG_1258_scaled.JPG[/attachment:2fqidde4]
To, kāpēc man viena 2nF kondensatora vietā ir veseli 5 saslēgti virknē, atstāšu kā tēmu apspriešanai  :: 

Tagad par spoli. Serde ir vienkārša dzelzs skrūve 5mm diametrā, 7cm gara. Tinumam izmantoju vadu no datoru tīkla kabeļa (tāds man mētājās). Tinu reizē 2 vadus (zaļo un balto), ~120 vijumus - apmēram 3.5m. Pēc tam savienoju zaļo no "viena gala" ar balto no "otra gala" - veidojas viduspunkts, kurš pievienots baterijas "+". Pārējais redzams pēc shēmas.

Protams, derētu taisīt plati un spoli uztīt no normāla tinumu vada uz ferīta serdes. Tomēr arī šāds ātrais  risinājums no detaļām, kas bija pie rokas, darbojas:[attachment=0:2fqidde4]IMG_1259_scaled.JPG[/attachment:2fqidde4]
Tad nu pa visiem "štukosim" kā un kāpēc darbojas. Manuprāt - diezgan plaša tēma. Un uzbūvēt tādu sev arī elementāri.

----------


## Raimonds1

Paldies par atsaucību. Vienkārša atkārtojama shēma, kas dod arī kaut kādas iemaņas tinumu tīšanā, saprašanā, ka abi vijuma gali nav viens un tas pats un ir svarīgi, kurš ir kurš, pietiekami atraktīva un praktiska , ar ko palielīties un kaudze līdzīgu, sarežģītāku shēmu, kuras būvēt pēc tam.  Daudz labāka un atraktīvaka par to paralēlo un virknes rezistoru slēgumu.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Saprotu, kā kontūrs iesvārstas, bet nesaprotu, kurā momentā šis paceļ spriegumu... :/

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Saprotu, kā kontūrs iesvārstas, bet nesaprotu, kurā momentā šis paceļ spriegumu... :/


 Minētā shēma ir blokingģenerātora paveids, kas ģenerē īsus strāvas impulsus caur tranzistoru un paaugstina U ar pašindukcijas EDS... ja R aizstāj ar poci, tad var regulēt LED spožumu... un ģeneratora frekvenci... spoli reomendējams tīt uz ferīta stienīša, tad mazāki zudumi... minētā shēma ir sava veida impulsu baroklis...

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Saprotu, kā kontūrs iesvārstas, bet nesaprotu, kurā momentā šis paceļ spriegumu... :/


 sprieguma paaukstināšana notiek šādi... ieslēdzot shēmu... tranzistors sāk vērties vaļā caur R, bet strāvai mainoties spolē, inducējas EDS otrā tinumā, kas caur C paatrina tranzistora atvēršanos pilnīgi ( process lavīnveidīgs un ļoti ātrs ), kamēr tranzistors ir vaļā, spolē pieaug ML un tā pieaugums uztur tranzistoru atvērtu ( caur C, kas uzlādējas )... LED šajā brīdī nedeg... kad ML sasniedz maksimumu un C uzlādējies, serde piesātinās, ML pārstāj augt un zūd EDS saites tinumā, līdz ar to tranzistors sāk aizvērties ( C uzlādēšanās arī veicināja tranzistora atvēršanos ) un nu C izlādēšanas un EDS samazināšanās veicina tranzistora aizvēršanos ( uz bāzes negatīvs spriegums )... sabrūkot ML spolē uzkrātā enerģija rada U pieaugumu un LED sāk spīdēt... ( baterijas un pašindukcijas EDS summējas )... kad spole izlādējusi ML un led nedeg... sākas C pārlādēšanās un tranzistora atvēršanās caur R... viss sākas no jauna...

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Saprotu, kā kontūrs iesvārstas, bet nesaprotu, kurā momentā šis paceļ spriegumu... :/


 Vislabāk to var redzēt, piemetot osciloskopu... pie bāzes, pie kolektora utt

----------


## linux

Tiešām labi iesācējiem.
Arī Ingus Siliņš apraksts par shēmas darbošanās principu labi uzrakstīts.


Varbūt vēl kāds varētu pastāstīt kā pareizi notiek tā tinumu tīšana, un kāpēc tieši uz ferrīta, un kas būs, ja uztītu uz parastas dzelzs naglas?

----------


## Mosfet

Lietojot ferītu var rasties problēmas, jo to viegli iedzīt piesātinājumā, šādām shēmām labāk ir pulverveida dzelzs materiāli, permolaijs, alsifērs- gredzentiņi no PC  barošanas bloka dzeltenā krāsā. Neskatoties uz zudumiem dzelzs nagla būs drošāka nekā ferīts. Bet tēma ir tiešām pamācoša.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Tiešām labi iesācējiem.
> Arī Ingus Siliņš apraksts par shēmas darbošanās principu labi uzrakstīts.
> 
> 
> Varbūt vēl kāds varētu pastāstīt kā pareizi notiek tā tinumu tīšana, un kāpēc tieši uz ferrīta, un kas būs, ja uztītu uz parastas dzelzs naglas?


 Ferītam ir liela pretestība un tajā nerodas virpuļstrāvas... nagla savkārt ir viengabalaina un tajā inducējas virpuļstrāvas un nagla silst...
tinumus var tīt pa vienam... ja shēma nestrādā, tad jāpamaina kāda tinuma gali....

----------


## Raimonds1

var izjaukt mazu trafiņu un ar šķērēm sagriezt plāksnītes un salīmēt

un vienu tinumu var tīt ar tievu vadu, ietaupot vietu.

kā arī vienam tinumam izveidot papildus vijumu atzarus, ja lieto  sarkanu un dzeltenu diodi, kurai vajag mazāku spriegumu

----------


## darvins

Gribeeju pamakgaiverot, nekaa, saimnieciibaa atradu  tikai naglu un batereju   ::  
Kondensatori virknee, lai palielinaatu straavas apjomu tajos?
Cik biezhi vai reti LEDs iesleedzas un izsleedzas? Kas to nosaka?

----------


## AndrisZ

> Kondensatori virknee, lai palielinaatu straavas apjomu tajos?


  ::   Ļausim Tev vēlreiz padomāt.

Varētu pamēģināt arī uz naglas uztīt. Es domāju, ka darbosies.
LED ieslēdzas un izslēdzas vairākus tūkstošus reizes sekundē šajā gadījumā. Frekvence atkarīga no visiem shēmas elementiem un vēl arī no temperatūras.

----------


## darvins

Velns vinju zin..ja jau kondensators lidzstravu cauri nelaizh, tad kamdeelj virknee vispaar sleegt? 
Kaadi ir Juusu varianti?  ::

----------


## marizo

Es šito prikolu vienreiz taisīju, bet jāatzīstas, ka man nesanāca. Es gan trafu tinu uz viena maza ferīta, arī vijumu bija maz (tā bija norādits vienā linkā, kur šito atradu). Saslēgts viss bija pareizi, varbūt tikai ar to trafu kaut kas nebija pareizi.  :: 
Līdz šim brīdim tas vairs nelikās aizraujoši..  :: 
Jāsaka, ka man ir aizdomas, kādēļ tie 5 kondensatori tur ir..   ::

----------


## darvins

ML sasniedz maksimumu un C uzlaadeejas. Vai tas notiek vienlaiciigi? Ja nee, tad kursh process pirmais?
It kaa pirmajam jaabuut buutu ML maksimumam.

----------


## Raimonds1

> Velns vinju zin..ja jau kondensators lidzstravu cauri nelaizh, tad kamdeelj virknee vispaar sleegt? 
> Kaadi ir Juusu varianti?


 kaada buus kapacitaate virknee?

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Vaidzetu but lielakai, bet ja tu liki tadu uzsvaru uz sito steli, tad noteiti, ka tas nav tas iemesls, kapec sledzi kondewnsatorsu virkne!  :: 

Kapec seit darbojas kaut kads back EMF, kas ir lielaks, bet skola macita formula par tinumu skaitu attiecibu tacu ari darbojas???

----------


## korium

Kondensatori virknē, lai samazinātu kapacitāti!

----------


## dmd

edit: te man gadījās drausmīgi sameloties   ::

----------


## abergs

Var dzēst...

----------


## Raimonds1

nejaukt rezistoru slēgumus ar kondensatoru

capacitors in series
resistors in series
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capacitor

----------


## dmd

ak vai, es atvainojos.   ::   ::  
laikam būs jāatturas no postošanas, pirms esmu pamodies   ::

----------


## Raimonds1

un tagad padarbosimies -  virknē kondensatoram pieliekam 10x lielāku kapacitāti
kas (ne)mainās, kāpēc?
tagad paralēli
to pašu ar rezistoriem

tinumam uzmaucam metāla trubu
īsslēgtu vijumu

Datus interpretējam, uzdodam jautājumus.

----------


## karloslv

Raimond, nedomāju, ka šāda uzrunas forma kādam ies pie sirds.

----------


## Raimonds1

Var jau būt. Tad jāuzprojektē vai jāaatrod cita shema un jādizainē citi pasāumi, kastomērpie tās sapratnes par kondensatoruun un rezistoru slēgumiem noved.

----------


## zzz

> Raimond, nedomāju, ka šāda uzrunas forma kādam ies pie sirds.


 Galvenais ka pasham Raimondam iet pie sirds. Superiiga iespeeja virtuaala skolmeistara lomaa paziimeeties.

Es ceru ka Raimonda plaani peec videnes ir tjipa fizmati un fizikas skolotaajs? Tad vismaz profesija sakritiis ar ieksheejiem sapnjiem un pie reizes arii vareesi reaali pielikt roku pie ekazaktaas izgliitiibas atpakalj celshanas.

----------


## karloslv

Turklāt tagad esot atcelts noteikums par to, ka skolotājam jābūt profesionālajai skolotāja izglītībai. Fizikas skolotāji ir stiprā iztrūkumā.

----------


## linux

Tātad kondensatoru virknes un paralēlie slēgumi ir tieši pretēji rezistoru virknes un paralēlajiem slēgumiem - attiecībā uz kapacitāti un pretestību. Paralēli rezistoram 1/R=1/R1+1/R2, bet kondensatoram C=C1+C2, turpretī virknes slēgumā rezistoriem būs R=R1+R2, bet kondensatoriem 1/C=1/C1+1/C2 ??

Bet ja šajā shēmā tiktu izmantots viens liels kondensators, vai būs tā, ka būs nepieciešams vairāk laika, lai uzlādētos, tādejādi varētu panākt mirgojošu diodi, vai mana "gudrā" doma varētu būt teorētiski pareiza?  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

nepretendēju uz zīmēšanos, uzdizainē shēmas, lai kondensatoru un rezistoru slēgumi BŪTU INTERESANTĀKI UN  es tikai applaudēšu. Tā spirināšanas pret to slēgumu izprašanu jau paliek neinteresanta. Un jautājumi ir jāuzdod, arī dumji!

Pareizi, rezistoriem pretēji kā kondensatoriem. Mēģinām saprast, kā mainīsies shēmas darbība, ja 100 reizes lielāks kondensators būs virknē ar īsto shēmā paredzēto kondensatoru. Vai būtiski mainīsies kapacitāte un shēmas darbiba.
Un kas būs, ja paralēli.

Par to mirgojošo ieguglē 1,5v flashing led

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> ML sasniedz maksimumu un C uzlaadeejas. Vai tas notiek vienlaiciigi? Ja nee, tad kursh process pirmais?
> It kaa pirmajam jaabuut buutu ML maksimumam.


 noteicošais ir kondensātors, ja tā kapacitāte ir maza, tas strauji uzlādējas un pārlādējas, tai brīdī ML spolē pieaug līdz kādai vērtībai ( nesasniedz piesātinājumu ) un pēc C uzlādes, sāk samazināties... ja kapacitāte ir liela, tad ML sasniedz serdes piesātinājuma robežu, un frekvenci nosaka procesi spolē...
shēmā virknē slēgtie kondensatori ir domāti, lai samazinātu kopējo kapacitāti un paaugstinātu frekvenci... šķiet ka autoram nav pa rokai mazākas kapacitātes C

----------


## darvins

Iznaak taa, ka ir lietoti 5ci 10nF kondensatori. Par to energjijas akumuleeshanu it kaa ir neliela skaidriiba.
Bet ar vienu netieku skaidriibaa - kaa liidzstraavas gadiijumaa uzlaadeejas virknee sasleegtie 2ais, 3ais un 4ais kondensatori, jo 1ais un 5ais tak straavu nelaizh cauri. Un veel, no kurienes te paraadaas frenkvence un kas vinju paaugstina vai pazemina?   ::

----------


## Texx

Līdzstrāvu jau cauri nelaiž tas tiesa, bet strāva tikmēr plūst, kamēr kondensators lādējas. Kolīdz kondensators uzlādējas līdz tam pieliktajam spriegumam, tā strāvas plūsma apstājas. Sanāk tāds strāvas impulss nevis līdztrāva, tādēļ tas nav pretrunā ar teoriju.

----------


## Raimonds1

kondensators vada maiņstravu
kondensators var uzlādēties un izlādēties
un tas laiks, kādā viņš to izdara, ir atkarīgs no kapacitātes
atrodam openbookprojectā

----------


## Velko

Tieši tā - pieci 10nF kondensatori. Ingum taisnība - nebija pie rokas mazāki. Otrs iemesls - vajadzēja piemeklēt kapacitāti. Pēc tam itkā vajadzēja iepirkt un pielikt īsto, bet izdomāju, ka šādi būs interesantāk  :: 

Par maiņstrāvu. Kondensators uzlādējas, bet tad mainās polaritāte un lādiņam jāplūst pretējā virzienā. Kondensators sāk izlādēties un vēlāk uzlādēties otrādi. Atkal nomainās polaritāte un tā viss turpinās. Arī pieslēdzot līdzstrāvai, strāva plūst, bet tikai īsu brīdi, kamēr tas vēl nav uzlādējies līdz barošanas spriegumam.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Iznaak taa, ka ir lietoti 5ci 10nF kondensatori. Par to energjijas akumuleeshanu it kaa ir neliela skaidriiba.
> Bet ar vienu netieku skaidriibaa - kaa liidzstraavas gadiijumaa uzlaadeejas virknee sasleegtie 2ais, 3ais un 4ais kondensatori, jo 1ais un 5ais tak straavu nelaizh cauri. Un veel, no kurienes te paraadaas frenkvence un kas vinju paaugstina vai pazemina?


 Frekvenci nosaka pārejas procesi RLC ķēdē... tu laikam esi aizmirsis par elektrostatiskās indukcijas likumu... visi 5 kondensātori, vai būtu pieslēgti pie DC vai AC uzlādēsies ar vienādu spriegumu, ja visi C ir vienādi... tak paņem 3 10 mkf kondiķus un saslēdz virknē, piebāz pie 220V un pamēri vidējam spriegumu... jābūt 1/3 no 220V
tik pat labi paņem 3 1000 mkf kondiķus un saslēdz virknē, piebāz pie 12V DC un ātri pamēri vidējam kondiķim testeris rādīs ap 4 V un rādijums sāks samazin'ties, jo testeris ar savu iekšējo pretestību pārlādē kondiķus - vidējo izlādē, malējos uzlādē... bet vidējais tika uzlādēts ar elektrostatiskās indukcijas palīdzību...

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

kopumā tekšu, ka agrāk ar šādiem impulsu barokļiem esmu daudz eksperimentējis... piem. 12V > 20..30 KV

----------


## karloslv

Var neskaidrot to ar elektrostatisko indukciju (kurš tad, būvējot šādu elektronisku shēmu, domā par elektrostatisko lauku?), bet ar to, ka caur kondensatoriem plūst strāva, pie tam vienāda, jo tas ir virknes slēgums - tātad kondensatori uzlādējas vai izlādējas. Ir tāda parocīga sakarība:

I = C * dU/dt,

kur I - strāva caur kondensatoru, C - kapacitāte, dU/dt - momentānais sprieguma izmaiņas ātrums uz kondensatora, volti sekundē (vai milivolti milisekundē, piemēram). No šejienes izriet, ka virknes slēgumā vienādi kondensatori uzlādējas vienādi ātri.

Tas arī nozīmē, ka neuzlādētu ideālu kondensatoru pieslēdzot pie ideāla sprieguma avota, strāva ķēdē būs bezgalīgi liela. Kaut kas līdzīgs notiek, pie laba akumulatora pieslēdzot labu elektrolītisko kondensatoru - dzirksteles pa gaisu. Pārmērīga strāva var arī pabojāt pašu kondensatoru, tāpēc uzmanīgi.

Starp citu, ir eleganti simetriska sakarība attiecībā uz pašindukcijas EDS spolēs:

E = L * dI/dt

E - pašindukcijas EDS (nosacīti "spriegums"), dI/dt - strāvas izmaiņas ātrums, L - induktivitāte

----------


## Velko

> Bet ja šajā shēmā tiktu izmantots viens liels kondensators, vai būs tā, ka būs nepieciešams vairāk laika, lai uzlādētos, tādejādi varētu panākt mirgojošu diodi, vai mana "gudrā" doma varētu būt teorētiski pareiza?


 Padomāsim, balstoties uz karloslv iepriekšējā postā "starp citu" doto informāciju.

Uzliekam lielāku kondensatoru -> samazinās frekvence -> samazinās strāvas izmaiņu ātrums spolē -> [tālākie secinājumi jūsu ziņā]

Katrā gadījumā - mirgošanu (svārstības ar zemu frekvenci) parasti panāk uzlādējot (un izlādējot) lielu kondensatoru caur lielu pretestību.

----------


## darvins

Es te taa piemetu uz A1lapas un sanaaca, ka frekvence ar kaadu "mirgo" LEDs ir 100kHz. Vai kaadam sanaaca savaadaak?   ::  

Ja uzliekam lielaaku kondensatoru, tad kHz samazinaas, liidz paliek Hz, LEDs turpina degt (ar aci izmainjas neredzam)
Bet kas notiek ar tinumiem un EDS varu tikai mineet (nezinaamais lielums ir - cik ilgaa laikaa ML sasniedz maksimumu un saak brukt?):
1. Sakarst
2. Izkuust

----------


## darvins

Taatad, kaadi procesi notiek tajaa sheemaa ar lielaaku kondensatoru?

----------

